# Installing Xorg without connection



## the_unix_guy (May 7, 2010)

Hello,

I'm new to FreeBSD. I would like to know if I can install Xorg using only FreeBSD 8.0 CD-iso. I already know I can do it through the "$:make install clean" in the X11 directory, but is there another way for me to do it that doesn't involve internet connection? Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2010)

Pre-build packages for Xorg are on the CD/DVD.


----------



## killwin (May 9, 2010)

*an idea*

To build Xorg without internet,
you can copy all distfiles from ftp.FreeBSD.org/pub.../distfiles to an external disk on a computer with ftp command.

And for your computer, copy archive by archive from external disk to the computer in your distfiles. Be patient. :r

In my case i copied /usr/ports/distfiles to a dvd-rw.


----------



## Beastie (May 9, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Pre-build packages for Xorg are on the *CD*/DVD.


Not anymore. The only packages on disc1 are the documentation.


----------



## harishankar (May 9, 2010)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Not anymore. The only packages on disc1 are the documentation.



I only recently installed FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE from the DVD and I was able to install Xorg without a network connection. So use the DVD.


----------



## the_unix_guy (May 10, 2010)

harishankar said:
			
		

> I only recently installed FreeBSD 8.0 RELEASE from the DVD and I was able to install Xorg without a network connection. So use the DVD.



I installed xorg and gnome using the DVD tried 'startx'. The screen went blank during auto-config process and the I got this error message:


```
gnome-session[1467]:warning:could not connect to consolekit:failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or 
directory 
gnome-session[1467]: CRITICAL:dbus_g_connection-get_connection:assertion 'gconnection' failed.....
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 10, 2010)

And hald and dbus are running because you added hald_enable andf dbus_enable (or gnome_enable) to rc.conf, right?


----------



## the_unix_guy (May 10, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> And hald and dbus are running because you added hald_enable andf dbus_enable (or gnome_enable) to rc.conf, right?



No, I didn't touch the rc.conf file this time(my 10th install). After reformatting my HD and reinstalling BSD with the CD, I then popped in the DVD and did a 'sysinstall' and added all  X11 and gnome(minus the screen savers) and X11 packages. 

The gnome2-2.26.3 [/usr/ports/x11/gnome2] won't add because it is dependent on [/usr/ports/x11/gnome-scr] which automatically checks itself and won't check off.

I then get this message:


```
Add of package xscreensaver-gnome-hacks-5.10 aborted, error code 1 - Please check the debug screen for more info.
```

Then message:


```
Loading of dependent package xscreensaver-gnome-hacks-5.10 failed
```
 
Then:


```
Loading of dependent package gnome-screensaver-2.26.1_3 failed.
```

Then did 'startx' and got the error.

The screen-savers will *not* un-check no matter what I do as long as I have [/usr/ports/x11/gnome2] selected..


----------



## Beastie (May 10, 2010)

x11/gnome2 is the meta-port for the entire GNOME DE, so everything else is included as a dependency.

Read these two:
http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/docs/faq2.html#full-gnome
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html


----------



## the_unix_guy (Jun 2, 2010)

OK, I got it working! These are the steps I took to get gnome installed and running without Internet connection:



1. Install FreeBSD 8.0 from DVD ISO using the standard option and reboot.
2. Used 'sysinstall' to install all packages of Xorg and Gnome.
3. Entered the following commands(I typed them in this order):




```
#echo 'gnome_enable="YES"'>>/etc/rc.conf
```


```
#echo 'dbus_enable="YES"'>>/etc/rc.conf
```


```
#echo 'hald_enable="YES"'>>/etc/rc.conf
```


```
#/usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm start
```


```
#/usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start
```


```
#/usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald start
```

4. Gnome started after this within seconds of the last command. Not sure if the code order above is correct but it worked for me. If gnome does not start, reboot your machine.

I still had an error after using the DVD iso when installing *both* standard installation of FreeBSD *and* the packages. I don't get the error if I use the CD ISO in combination with the DVD ISO(I used the  CD for standard install and DVD ISO only for package installation). The error I received was the following:


```
Loading of dependent package gnome-screensaver-2.26.1_3 failed.
```


```
Loading of dependent package xscreensaver-gnome-hacks-5.10 failed
```

And of course this error would not allow me to select [/usr/ports/x11/gnome2] for install, but I still got it running somehow.


----------

